# SALE until October 31st!



## Amelia Faulkner (Sep 29, 2017)

If you like:

A bit of grit (the longer you stick with it the more grit there is)
Morally grey characters
Bildungsroman
Urban Fantasy
Sexy florists who just happen to be heroin addicts
Mentally ill earls who talk about themselves in the third person a lot
Then you will _love_ new _Inheritance!_ Now with added whacking great big discount!

From today until the end of October, _Jack of Thorns_ is only $0.99 / 99p / local equivalent. YES EVEN IN CANADA! EVEN IN AUSTRALIA! _Knight of Flames_ is only $2.99 / £1.99 / local equivalent.






*Florist. Psychic. Addict.*
Laurence Riley coasts by on good looks and natural charm, but underneath lies a dark chasm that neither heroin nor lovers can fill. Sobriety is a pipe dream which his stalker ex-boyfriend is pushing him away from. Luckily, Laurence has powers most can only dream of. If only he could control them.

*Aristocrat. Psychic. Survivor.*
Quentin d'Arcy is the product of centuries of wealth, privilege, and breeding, and is on the run from all three. A chance encounter with an arresting young florist with a winning smile could make him stop. Laurence is kind, warm, and oddly intriguing but Quentin's wild telekinesis and his fear of sex make dating a dangerous game.

*When opposites attract, they collide.*
Desperate to fix his rotting life, Laurence prays for aid and accidentally summons a fertility god who prefers to be called Jack. Jack is willing to help out for a price, and it's one Laurence just can't pay: he must keep Jack fed with regular offerings of sex, and the florist has fallen for the one man in San Diego who doesn't want any.

If they're to survive Jack's wrath, Laurence and Quentin must master their blossoming feelings and gifts, but even then the cost of Laurence's mistake could well overwhelm them both. How exactly are mere mortals supposed to defeat a god?

*LINKS:*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075SZ7ZPD/?tag=id2100-20
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B075SZ7ZPD/?tag=brite-21
Jack of Thorns by Amelia Faulkner on iBooks
Jack Of Thorns
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/jack-of-thorns






*Headstrong. Telekinetic. Pariah.*
On the run from his family, Quentin d’Arcy has settled in San Diego with dwindling funds and the growing suspicion that his gifts might not be limited to telekinesis. When he meets a psychic who can control people’s actions with a few words, his comfortable life starts to unravel.

*Demigod. Oracle. Hunter. *
Laurence Riley almost died killing one god only to discover that he’s descended from another. Before he can come to terms with that revelation, Quentin’s twin brother walks into his life, and there’s no way to know what his motives may be.

*With great power comes great danger.*
Kane Wilson wants to make a better world: a world in which psychics are open about who and what they are without fear of reprisal or hatred. With the power to control others he might be able to pull it off, but there’s going to be collateral damage.

If Quentin and Laurence can’t get to the bottom of Wilson’s plan, Kane will out the existence of psychics not only to San Diego but to the world, and all hell will break loose.

*LINKS:*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KY00JGA/?tag=id2100-20
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01KY00JGA/?tag=brite-21
Knight of Flames by Amelia Faulkner on iBooks
Knight of Flames
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/knight-of-flames

You can find bonus content, information about the characters and setting, and art from the series at Amelia Faulkner – Magic | Danger | Love.

Go go go! Grab it while it's hot, it's lovely*! 

* May include horrible murders.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 29, 2017)

I was really surprised by - and really enjoyed - _Jack of Thorns_: Review: Jack of Thorns by Amelia Faulkner

Would especially recommend for anyone into urban fantasy, and for anyone else looking to challenge their reading boundaries with something a little different.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Sep 29, 2017)

Cheers, @Brian G Turner! I got bored of all the Tough Guy UF out there


----------



## Juliana (Sep 29, 2017)

I love your Amazon bio, Amelia.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Sep 29, 2017)

Amelia Faulkner said:


> Go go go! Grab it while it's hot, it's lovely*!


Thanks, I've just got mine.



Brian G Turner said:


> I was really surprised by - and really enjoyed - _Jack of Thorns_: Review: Jack of Thorns by Amelia Faulkner





Amelia Faulkner said:


> I got bored of all the Tough Guy UF out there


I don't have a clue about most of the words and acronyms, but I read the first page a while back and that hooked me straight away - it's a great opening.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 29, 2017)

Great to see another LGBTQA+ writer/author of here. Also good to see the Chrons being less squicky about it than it used to be. 

I don't do series (although a psychic addict florist sounds totally my thing), but if you've got any standalones, Amelia, I'd love to take a look.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Sep 30, 2017)

Juliana said:


> I love your Amazon bio, Amelia.



Thank you  The old one was far more awkward and boring. "Hello I'm Amelia and I like travel, photography, and cheese" or whatever. The kind of stuff you put on the end of your CV hahaha.



Gonk the Insane said:


> I don't have a clue about most of the words and acronyms, but I read the first page a while back and that hooked me straight away - it's a great opening.



Thank you! I hope you enjoy it 



Mouse said:


> Great to see another LGBTQA+ writer/author of here. Also good to see the Chrons being less squicky about it than it used to be.
> 
> I don't do series (although a psychic addict florist sounds totally my thing), but if you've got any standalones, Amelia, I'd love to take a look.



Hm. I have some standalone novellas, though I wouldn't claim they're as good as _Inheritance_ simply because I was basically still learning pacing. If you're after paranormal, I'd suggest _Haunted Hearts_. It's a novella that's closely linked to _Inheritance_ but without any knowledge of _Inheritance_ required. If you'd like more along the lines of LGBT+ romance, _Through Adversity_ is hands down my favourite  World War One is my history jam.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 30, 2017)

I will check them both out, cheers!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 30, 2017)

Mouse said:


> Great to see another LGBTQA+ writer/author of here. Also good to see the Chrons being less squicky about it than it used to be.



*coughs*


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Oct 30, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> *coughs*



Don't die!

Also, only a few days left to grab JoT and KoF for cheap!


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 31, 2017)

If someone is a member of the LGBTQA+ community, does that make them a LGBTQA+ writer/author, or only if they write in that genre?


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Oct 31, 2017)

Depends on who you ask.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2017)

Cathbad, is that question because you didn't understand what I meant, or...?

I fall into LGBTQA+ _and _I write m/m romance. So I'm a LGBTQA+ writer _and_ an author of. (Which is what I meant when I put writer/author of, but didn't know how to word it!) But you can be straight and be an author of. Or an LGBTQA+ writer but author of other genres. 

Amelia, I haven't bought any of yours yet (ended up buying an NSP book that was on offer instead) but it's next on my list!


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Oct 31, 2017)

Same here. I'm Pan and I write M/M (and hope to have time to write an F/F spin-off from Inheritance in the future).


----------

